# I just got approved to take the exam!



## squishles10 (Feb 27, 2008)

Now the real studying begins!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2008)

You've already been hitting it pretty good though, right?


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 27, 2008)

DON'T DISCOURAGE ME!

JK, yeah but it hasn't been real yet. I could take it tomorrow for all I care- I just want it over with. If I see one Post-it tab after April 11th, I might implode :-\


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 27, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> You've already been hitting it pretty good though, right?


Oh my, isn't that kind of a personal question?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I could take it tomorrow for all I care- I just want it over with. If I see one Post-it tab after April 11th, I might implode :-\


I am not sure what bothered me worse - the hours of studying (which actually I didn't mind) or how long I had to wait to:


complete the application
receive a response from the board 'approving' my seating for the exam
to actually take the exam
to receive pass/fail notice 
to receive license # - the penultimate of PE-ness
to receive recognition for my accomplishment
to receive a promotion/raise
I guess I disliked the waiting much more than exam prep. This process is all about waiting! :true: Buckle down and try to enjoy the ride ...

JR


----------



## MC_Engineer (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got my letter!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Great. Do your best to pass this one. Good luck.


----------



## MRDPE (Mar 27, 2008)

I do think they should give people some sort of recognition (or a few extra points) for just being able to complete all the application paperwork and for submiting all of the correct documentation on the first try! 

Best wishes,


----------



## Twofrogs (Mar 29, 2008)

MRDPE said:


> I do think they should give people some sort of recognition (or a few extra points) for just being able to complete all the application paperwork and for submiting all of the correct documentation on the first try!
> Best wishes,


I totally agree with that.... my application took about a month to complete, with all the correspondance and letters of recommendation, transcripts, affadavits....etc., almost as bad as trying to get a security clearance. Anyhow I hope to hear from the board in another month, in the meantime the studying begins! :brickwall:


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 31, 2008)

Completely agree. The Cali app is a breeze compared to TX. Who freaking cares where I worked the day I graduated from undergraduate school if I went on to get a Masters? (Yet they have the # to Lowes HR in case they want to verify it... :screwloose: )


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2008)

MC_Engineer said:


> Just got my letter!



I just got my letter today!

But why am I not allowed to bring weapons into the exam room? Did some hard-ass, anal-retentive proctor get stabbed in the past by some disgruntled exam-taker; thus, ruining it for the rest of us knife-wielding maniacs?


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

Casey said:


> I just got my letter today!
> 
> 
> But why am I not allowed to bring weapons into the exam room? Did some hard-ass, anal-retentive proctor get stabbed in the past by some disgruntled exam-taker; thus, ruining it for the rest of us knife-wielding maniacs?


You laugh, but the NCEES pencils used to have a metal tip a la the pentel P205 until a proctor in Des Moines took one in the carotid. It was all over the news; surprised you never heard it. :true:

NOT...


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was about to say, I'm from Des Moines and there is no such story!!!


----------

